# What's your everyday carry flash light and knife?



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just curious what you guys are using?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Flashlight is a 20v dewalt

Pocket knife is a Boker http://www.boker.de/us/pocket-knife/boker/classic-pocket-knife/110280BBL.html


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I like this because of the laser...works great to point things out to the customer under a sink or a crawlspace.

https://www.nebotools.com/prod_details.php?id=268&cid=16

For the knife, I have a ton of high speed knives from my military days but found the milwaukee boxcutter to be the best I ever owned. I use the titanium lenox blades. Blades work so well you don't need spares on you.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/utility-knives/48-22-1901


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Gerber multi tool and my stream light. Flashlight charger mounted on dash along with spare battery charger piggy backed to main charger. Always ready.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I like this because of the laser...works great to point things out to the customer under a sink or a crawlspace.
> 
> https://www.nebotools.com/prod_details.php?id=268&cid=16
> 
> ...


Yea, 2nd on the milwaukee box cutter w/ Lenox blades. My light is a coast led very bright. And my backup knife I don't always carry, but is always with me is a 10" ka-bar mounted to a mossberg 590a1...ya know...for that day when the world goes to chit:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Turd Chaser said:


> Gerber multi tool and my stream light. Flashlight charger mounted on dash along with spare battery charger piggy backed to main charger. Always ready.


You have impeccable tastes in knives and flashlights...:thumbup:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Medium size stream light (not sure the model number it's about 3" long 1/2 diameter and I carry a bench made infidel OTF as a carry knife. Not sure about my work knife, I always have one but seem to drop 30 bucks on a new one every couple weeks or so from either breaking or losing it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I like this because of the laser...works great to point things out to the customer under a sink or a crawlspace.
> 
> https://www.nebotools.com/prod_details.php?id=268&cid=16
> 
> ...


Careful with that boxcutter, I picked a fight with mine, the knife won.....


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Will said:


> Careful with that boxcutter, I picked a fight with mine, the knife won.....


Wow, how did this happen?
It looks painful


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Knife: Benchmade Mini Griptillan http://www.benchmade.com/products/556

Probably the smoothest opening of any knife I've owned even after daily use in construction.

Light: Fenix E25 http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/fenix-flashlights-e25-led-flashlight.aspx

Again probably the best mini light I've owned as well as brightest for its size.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

l.e.d maglights , and milwaukee fastback razor knifes.

and dam will , cut away from body...not towards it !!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a couple Gerber knives. One receives box cutter blades, good for boxes.

I have several flashlights, I use the m12 mainly and have several led minis for inspections and a mag as a backup


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> Careful with that boxcutter, I picked a fight with mine, the knife won.....


 
Damn, that is a nasty cut.......I have come close a couple of times with the box knife opening water heater boxes in a hurry..... knicked myself before but nothign like that....


all I carry is my colt pocket lite, 
 it has never bit me yet


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Will said:


> Careful with that boxcutter, I picked a fight with mine, the knife won.....


Thanks for the tip, however it's about 6 weeks too late as I did the exact same thing to my index finger opening a Bosch concrete bit package. The damn blade pulled out the cutter when it stuck in the bone. So I felt your pain


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Flashlight is a 4 cell Maglite. Knife is a Gerber, also keep a utility knife and box cutter with me in the bucket buddy.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I bought a Mini Maglite LED PRO from HD a few months back and It's the one thing that I keep in my pocket all the time. It's only about 7" long but puts off one of the strongest beams of any flashlight I've owned. 

As for a knife, I have always just used a Stanley quick change box cutter. I'm gonna have to check out those lennox blades sometime.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> The damn blade pulled out the cutter when it stuck in the bone. So I felt your pain


The image that popped into my head was more cringe worthy that the actual pic Will posted.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Terra luxe and a leather man kept extremely sharp. Also a Bowie knife made from Damascus steel in a hidden location just incase also extremely sharp.


----------



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

I was more looking for flash lights that go on your belt.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

stoop14 said:


> I was more looking for flash lights that go on your belt.


this is what I was talking about teralux is the brand it has a high and low. The knife only comes out in emergency or deer season.lol


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Used to carry a pelican on my side with my tape measure. Got tired of having it on my belt so I stopped. Now I grab my 18v Milwaukee out of the bag, because I'm going to have it in there anyway. 

Some times I wish I did carry it, but I don't miss it that much.


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

Petzl tikka xp I never leave home without it!


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I usually have my Mini Maglight Pro 226 lumen flashlight either in my Carhartt leg pocket or in a Nite Ize holster. The only drawback to the holster is as the elastics stretch they can allow the flashlight to drop right through when running, though this was happening to me with a 3 cell Mini-Maglight. I was going to put some grip tape on the light to minimize this, such as hockey tape or such, but the 2 cell doesn't have the issue so far. The belt hook on it is stellar, and I also use one of their holsters that uses the same belt clip for my iPhone. The drawback is that the phone holster lasts about a year and a half before the Velcro is toast and the elastics are stretched out. I'd loooove a leather holster using this belt clip.










My everyday carry knife is a Buck Vantage Avid folder, it holds a great edge and I've not had issues with the pocket clip loosening up like I had with a couple other reputable brands.










I also always have a Leatherman Charge Ti on my hip, I prefer it to a Wave for the guthook on the serrated blade, and its weight advantage. It also has blades made of S30V steel. The guthook is great for cutting cable ties without nicking the wire bundle or for safely those horrible clear plastic packages










I also use a key keeper that I found at a local store called 911 Supply that caters to the Police/Fire/EMS crowd. Its a Zak Tool ZT55 model and beats the tar out of other key keepers I've used. I also got a basket weave duty belt there, they far outlast other belts I've bought over the years. I always have a spare key to my service van on it for those times I leave the key in the ignition while writing an invoice or such when its not running, and then hop out and lock it out of habit. That's never happened to me repeatedly before....... :whistling2:


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

*Milwaukee is King*

All Milwaukee all the time! 
I have the full line of M12 and M18 Cordless tools after years of collecting and IMO Hands Down the BEST flashlight i have ever used is the Milwaukee 12V LED Work-light. 12 Hours of the brightest light you can fit in your back pocket or magnetically stick to some steel. You can even buy the LED bulbs and upgrade if you have the old style
49-24-0146

The M18 LED light is also good, not AS bright... but the runtime is amazing; i have found mine left behind by a jackass apprentice in a ceiling space from overnight and still on with almost a full charge. 

A new LED Stick Light is also coming soon that looks like it will be a stellar addition !
2351-20

As for knifes; Milwaukee all the way! the Fastback Flip Utility and fastback pocket knife are always on me, in my car harts. Very affordable, high quality, long lasting, tons of features, comfy grip and they have every style knife a tradesman can ask for
48-22-1901
48-22-1990


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SOG S45. Been carrying the same one for close to 20 years. Had it for about five years when they replaced a broken blade for free.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a few SOG knifes, good stuff.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> SOG S45. Been carrying the same one for close to 20 years. Had it for about five years when they replaced a broken blade for free.


I used mine to pick the lock on my van when I left the key inside running.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nebo Redline Tactical light. Back end is a magnet.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/130815735052

Kershaw folding knife in SS .


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Missed the knife part. 

Keep a Stanley razor knife in tool bag. 

Have tried many other things and still the Stanley in the bag works best.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

SOG Flash ll
Mini mag LED


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Got these today 

15$ and 30$ for the black blade one its spring assist


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I use a Fenix 160 lumens LED flashlight. It is bright as hell and water proof.

I used a Surefire flashlight for a few years but their quality went down on their lower end stuff.

For I knife I have used a Leather man Surge for many years and will continue to use one for many years. They are the best multi-tool, IMO.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Got these today
> 
> 15$ and 30$ for the black blade one its spring assist




Pretty cool, didn't know they made those. Careful with them though that blade lock is in a terrible location


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Got these today 15$ and 30$ for the black blade one its spring assist


$30?  

Did you feel anything hit you in the back on the way out the door? Like maybe your change? 

Milwaukee is getting as bad as Ridgid and Snap-On. That is some mighty expensive paint they use for that logo. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats why I carry this, it can't be found in a store, but can be made in my garage:thumbsup:
Arkansas Toothpick


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah but will they stop the infestation of ....
Vampires
Werewolves
Walking Dead
well that's what roaming around in the US according to what I see on the TV


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

No but by the looks of it, it'll shank an inmate


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Got these nightsticks the other day, pretty killer addition to my flashlight collection, has reg led beam and then you can lay it on its side


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Carbide works just fine. Goes well with my Stillson.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Coast flashlight.
And I carry a lennox box cutter in my bag.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Streamlight stinger LED it recharges and mounts in my truck, for a knife it's an Olfa box cutter with 1" snap blades (XH-1)

The Stinger is super bright, it's a tad heavy but works like a hot damn, my back up light is an LED Lenser L7 - 168 lumens for 170 hours.


----------



## duece (Dec 15, 2013)

Oklahoma plumber took a bad one on the leg. I bet he's tough though. I used to live there. Got some bad ass football players there too.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

duece said:


> Oklahoma plumber took a bad one on the leg. I bet he's tough though. I used to live there. Got some bad ass football players there too.


...


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I was thinking...there was a knife thread and revenge had a whole table full of knives... Lmao


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

All the best ball players come from Texas


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> All the best ball players come from Texas


best hog hunters come from mo


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

stoop14 said:


> Just curious what you guys are using?


For work I usually carry an EagleTac T20C2 Mark II light and a Spyderco Endura knife (top two in this pic). When I want to carry a smaller knife I carry the Spyderco Delica (blue). The bottom light is an Olight M21 Warrior that's in the truck at all times as well. Both lights run 17670 Li-ion rechargeable cells for super long runtime between charges.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Damn, that is a nasty cut.......I have come close a couple of times with the box knife opening water heater boxes in a hurry..... knicked myself before but nothign like that....
> 
> 
> all I carry is my colt pocket lite,
> it has never bit me yet


 Sweet Colt! :thumbup:


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Carbide works just fine. Goes well with my Stillson.


You just made my day! My Grandfather was a Kentucky coal miner.. I know what carbide is. I've got several of his old brass carbide lamps. Very cool stuff.

Merry Christmas! :yes:


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I've been carrying a Kolbalt LED flashlight (yes fellas....it came from Lowes) for about 6 months. It uses (3) 123 batteries and it has a liftime warranty. So far the light has been reliable so far. I tried the Coast brand lights but I had lots of trouble with their switches.

My brother just gave me a rechargeable Streamlight Stinger DS LED. Its an awesome light! 

Everyday pocket knife....Case.


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I like this because of the laser...works great to point things out to the customer under a sink or a crawlspace.
> 
> https://www.nebotools.com/prod_details.php?id=268&cid=16
> 
> ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

duece said:


> Oklahoma plumber took a bad one on the leg. I bet he's tough though. I used to live there. Got some bad ass football players there too.


 Posted 3 times without proper intro... ya gonna get bit


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Light is a Zebralight SC60w, it's a shame they discontinued it.

Lost my cheap Buck knife so I've been reluctantly carrying the Zero Tolerance 0560.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

spamispeople said:


> Lost my cheap Buck knife so I've been reluctantly carrying the Zero Tolerance 0560.


Wow! Nice knife. Way too nice for work.  You're gonna cry when you scuff it all up.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

futz said:


> Wow! Nice knife. Way too nice for work.  You're gonna cry when you scuff it all up.


That's for sure. I need to get another beater knife asap. Luckily it was a gift from my girlfriend, I don't think I could ever justify spending that much on a knife.


----------

